# NW Georgia Christmas Week Hunting



## mformica (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey all

I'll be visiting in laws in Walker County (LaFayette area)  and Rome over the last couple of weeks of December and was wondering if anyone has leads on decent hunting in the area.

Are there still wild quail around? Any grouse or woodcock?
Feral hogs?  Heck, I'd even shoot bambi (though I'd much prefer to hunt birds)

Appreciate any thoughts you might have.


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 16, 2010)

Their is a quail hunting preserve around Ringgold or Tunnel Hill. Check out Taylors ridge for a bambi.


----------



## Wang Dang (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, check out Triple S Quail Farm in Ringgold.  I believe they have a website.


----------



## Joe r (Dec 16, 2010)

no wild birds around any more
dry creeks a good place to hunt deer(foot of jhons mtn)


----------



## mformica (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks guys.

I've bought quail from Triple S before.  Gonna check out Johns Mountain and Taylor Ridge


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 22, 2010)

Any grouse will be on Fort or Cohutta.  Tough, tough hunting though.  Typical Appalachian highlands.


----------



## oliver 42 (Dec 24, 2010)

we have them in kingston


----------



## warrior21 (Dec 25, 2010)

I got plenty of wild Quail off of Fullerton Rd. In Chattooga County.


----------

